# Bakersfield, CA another female ID#A918223



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I hope this is ok, they don't have her listed as a mix....

Crossposted


This DOG - ID#A918223 BAKERSFIELD CA KCAC

I am a female, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old. — 








​


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

She's cute. She looks wet. No?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> She's cute. She looks wet. No?


I'm not sure... she does look wet. It was crosssposted to my facebook with a request to share her.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I keep following this girls thread... It looks like she is still there.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Sometimes the dogs *are *wet. The kennel runs have drains in them and waste is removed by spraying water into the kennel and flushing it down the drain. Some shelters remove dogs and dry the runs with a big squeegee. Sometimes shelters put dogs on the other side of the kennel by closing a drop door, and then spraying. And sometimes shelters just spray the run. 

No matter which way they do it, the dogs get wet to varying degrees. 
Sheilah


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

sit said:


> Sometimes the dogs *are *wet. The kennel runs have drains in them and waste is removed by spraying water into the kennel and flushing it down the drain. Some shelters remove dogs and dry the runs with a big squeegee. Sometimes shelters put dogs on the other side of the kennel by closing a drop door, and then spraying. And sometimes shelters just spray the run.
> 
> No matter which way they do it, the dogs get wet to varying degrees.
> Sheilah


Poor baby... I hope someone can get her out of there. I wish I could take them all home.


----------

